# The new lathe



## Johno1958 (Jan 11, 2017)

It arrived.
I got my lathe mill setup now (finally) .Not bolted down yet as I may want to move it a little. Now to make some stuff. First of some spacers for adjustable tangs on the live center and drill chuck tapers . Found that out the hard way .
Cheers 
John


----------



## Johno1958 (Jan 11, 2017)

Top slide backlash was bad at about 3mm but turns out bolt was loose .


----------



## XD351 (Jan 11, 2017)

Bet you can't wait to fire them up and make something !


----------



## Johno1958 (Jan 11, 2017)

Your on the money lol


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 11, 2017)

John,

Like your loose bolt, it would pay you to go over the whole of both machines with a few spanners and hex keys, it seems the Chinese haven't learned how to use torque wrenches or white knuckles. Plus make sure you get plenty of lubrication into them, looking pretty doesn't stop the machine wearing out, lubrication does.

For a general rule, ISO 68 for slideways and ISO 32 for everything else, including gearboxes, unless your manual tells you otherwise.

Just enjoy your new found pastime.


John


----------



## Johno1958 (Jan 12, 2017)

Checked and oiled. I used some iso 68 hydraulic oil with a little stp in it which I read about . I can't seem to buy way oil here in Bendigo in small quantities . Did some practice cuts and it seems to cut very nicely . I'll find some easy projects to do and then try a wobbler.

Cheers 
John


----------



## bazmak (Jan 12, 2017)

From the photos,it looks like you have the sieg sc4 lathe and sx2.3/2.7 mill
is that correct.Keep posting.I did a thread on the lathe and I very happy with it
I thought the power cross feed would be the bees knees but I hardly use it
I did make a carriage lock (very necessary) and a carriage stop (helpful)
If you have any ideas for improvement then let me know and any questions 
just ask. Regards barry


----------



## Johno1958 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks guys.
Yes I will have to make a carriage lock Barry .Did you document how you done this on one of your threads. I have the cheaper mill an x2.7 .Not as powerful but seems to cut well. I have fitted a magnetic dro from assee.com using touch dro from Yuri's toys and it works very well.I do have to make a better tablet holder .I'm using an elcheapo of ebay which I plan to modify .
Cheers 
John


----------



## Johno1958 (Jan 12, 2017)

Barry
A loose tee handle for the carriage lock. When you removed the bolt does the assembly underneath  stay in place ? 
Thanks John


----------



## kiwi2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi John,

             There is a carriage lock on the SC4. It's the 3rd capscrew from the right on the right hand side of the carriage in front of the v-way. It's awkard to get at and use and needs to be well tightened down to be effective.

Alan C.


----------



## kiwi2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi John,
             I see you have an X2.7 mill. I have an SX2.7 and it has a peculiarity which I'm not sure is a fault or a misguided design feature.
When I use the handwheel on the side to lower the quill (without it rotating) the handwheel rotates a few degrees after the quill hits the baseplate. This means that the drill bursts through at the end of a hole. It can also cause chatter as the quill can bounce up and down. 
Does your machine do this?
Alan C.


----------



## Johno1958 (Jan 13, 2017)

No Alan I have not had anything like that happen at all.I haven't used it much for drilling as I have a small pedestal drill and I haven't need that much precision yet.
As for milling, it quite happily chews through stainless (unknown grade) but for the food industry  . key steel . aluminum 6061 .7045 without chattering. I don't take very deep cuts though .
Cheers 
John


----------



## Pikecatcher (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi John!
I bought exactly the same lathe, a month ago. It seems very accurate and steady for its price, so I am very happy with it!
The first thing I changed was the toolpost, to a Soba Small quick change, with 8 adjustable toolholders (can´t have too many of them..). I,ve first have to make a new centerbolt and a nut for it. Now, it feels like the lathes at work(but smaller)!
Next project is installing a cooling attachment, save HSS tools and drills a lot, and a must when cutting deep grooves and parting off with HSS parting off blades.
A 4 jaw independent chuck is ordered, and definitely very useful.
Regards Pontus


----------



## blanik (Feb 22, 2017)

Johno1958 said:


> Checked and oiled. I used some iso 68 hydraulic oil with a little stp in it which I read about . I can't seem to buy way oil here in Bendigo in small quantities . Did some practice cuts and it seems to cut very nicely . I'll find some easy projects to do and then try a wobbler.
> 
> Cheers
> John



John,

I just noticed your post re not being able to buy Way Oil.   Minitech in Canberra have Mobil Vactra ISO 68 Way Oil in half litre bottles, and they can post it to you.

http://www.minitech.com.au/mobil-vactra-2-iso68-way-oil

Hope that helps,

Blanik


----------



## Johno1958 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks 
I have a Tormach 0xa tool post wedge type which seems ok and I will order some way oil today
Cheers
John


----------

